# Sigh of relief! And pride achieved!



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I rarely get involved with building projects for other people hense I have my plate full for myself. But I just recently built a solid maple rad heater cover (big title eh? { and yes im canadian ;P}) for a client and there was so many things I was overwhelmed with when I built this project. But in the end it all came down to the client and whether she likes it or not. So today I had brought it to her and not only did she like it, she was more overhwelmed than I was she loved it so much! I was so glad she loved it. It was all worth it. Now she has me building 3 more, and more side work on top of that. Thats my favourite part of woodworking, the responses you get from happy customers and the pride it gives you. Just sayin! I had to post this just because. It may be rambling to you but I had to say something.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

The first one is sometimes the hardest, your dealing with new design, anxiety of client likeing it, etc. You have already accomplished those two, therfore the next ones WILL be easier. The extra work is always a bonus !
Keep buildin' eh (I am Canadian as well)


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark, I'm in the same boat, love doing the work, always anxious of customer approval and what the heck do you charge? I'm sure most of the time I'm working for about a buck an hour, it's a good thing I like woodworking eh!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol no doobt aboot it! I'm anxious to start workin on her next projects.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya bruce i know what you mean….i hate pricing it out with a passion…i just love doing the work so i dont know what to charge. But another woodworker I met says just charge 2x or 2.5x the matrerial price depending on what kind of project.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You did a fine job Mark and I am very glad for you


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

I have tried that 2, 2.5 formula however, small projects such as jewllery boxes etc could take days and material cost is about $10.00. I think you have to set an hourly fee and keep track of your time and then knock off a few hours because I'm still learning


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the project, Mark! It is certainly a sweet moment when you exceed the customer's expectations and get such a positive response. I also am very happy for you!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

no mark its not ramblin…im really glad she loved it …its a wonderful thing to have your work appreciated …and when it comes to custom wood work…when you get a quality job like what she got from you…then when they show the love and ask for more…it keeps our craft alive…you did well …keep it up…those will be looked at all the time…and they will say…hey…mark made those for me….bravo…..


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thx everyone…i just love the appreciation that you get from a client…everything just pays off in this hobby/trade.

grizz: i try not to ramble but im glad its not rambling to u….helps me when more experienced woodworkers support my work…helps alot


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I think that's the key point, when you hand the project over to someone and you see that look in their eyes. Makes all the work worth it.

In this day and age when someone can run ti Ikea, The Brick or Leon's and grab a machine made piece of furniture or small box made in China from an assembly line, it's tough for a craftsman to compete with that. When you have someone run their hand over a piece you've done and they feel the tiny imperfections and they smile because they KNOW it's hand made and they appreciate it, that's what this is all about.

Well done Mark!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think Don hit the nail on the head. I'm proud for ya Mark. Good stuff bud!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Good job, its great when the customer appreciates your work. You may want to get some pictures and make a portfolio. Actually we really want to see it to. Again, good job.


----------

